# Portable Storage Media - help



## danmpem (May 30, 2008)

Excluding external hard drives, what form of media can hold the most data in a single unit? (i.e. blank DVD's, Blue-Ray, flash media, etc.) My boss want to save as much data as he can in a single portable device that is not an external hard drive. And you can get as creative as you want with your ideas, they just needs to be possible.


----------



## larryjf (May 30, 2008)

What do you need the storage for?


----------



## danmpem (May 30, 2008)

The company owner wants to take data home to back up to his computer. Normally we would upload the data from our server to his, but he lives out in the country and has VERY slow internet.


----------



## brymaes (May 30, 2008)

How about a usb thumb drive?


----------



## danmpem (May 30, 2008)

theologae said:


> How about a usb thumb drive?



But what is the biggest you have seen available?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 30, 2008)

Why is he discounting external hard drives? They will hold MUCH more than any thumb drive would and can support a wide variety of connections types/speeds. I would consider a mybook etc to be very portable. Another option would be to transport the data to a laptop and take that home and upload it from there. Or get a big IPOD and load to that. I can hold any data type not just music. Though all these ideas really are just external hard drives in different packaging.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 31, 2008)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> Why is he discounting external hard drives? They will hold MUCH more than any thumb drive would and can support a wide variety of connections types/speeds. I would consider a mybook etc to be very portable. Another option would be to transport the data to a laptop and take that home and upload it from there. Or get a big IPOD and load to that. I can hold any data type not just music. Though all these ideas really are just external hard drives in different packaging.



I agree. I don't understand why he would even want a Blu Ray disc over an external hard drive. I bought a USB powered external 2.5" case and 320 GB SATA notebook hard drive. It transfers data much faster and is more reliable than other media forms.

I use Goodsync Pro to keep folders sync'd between my work and home computer.

I'm not aware of anything else I would recommend.


----------



## danmpem (May 31, 2008)

I don't know why; he already uses external hard drives. This was just an assignment passed down through the chain all the way to me. I'm just seeing if there's anything unusual that's out there that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 31, 2008)

Here's the largest USB drive I could find: Newegg.com - OCZ Rally2 32GB Flash Drive (USB2.0 Portable) Model OCZUSBR2DC-32GB - USB Flash Drives

Here's a solid state disk that he could put in an enclosure for 20-30x the price as a winchester drive: 
Newegg.com - SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk (SSD) - Solid State Disks


----------



## danmpem (May 31, 2008)

Thanks, Rich. I'm going to show him that; and, unless someone can show me anything better, I'm going to tell him that that's as good as it gets.


----------



## larryjf (May 31, 2008)

I would recommend these 32GB flash drives...
Patriot Xporter XT Boost 32GB USB Flash Drive - 150x Speed PEF32GUSB at CompUSA.com
32GB Slim Style USB Flash Drive (White) - SC-W-32GB-UFD - Flash Memory Store


----------



## VictorBravo (May 31, 2008)

Corsair has a 32GB flash drive that looks real rugged. They also have flash drives with "external" encryption (meaning that the encrytion keys are on a separate chip not connected to the memory). 

Techware Labs - Reviews - Corsair 32GB Voyager Flash Drive

At the rate they keep increasing flash memory, pretty soon I won't need a hard drive backup. Just a few flash drives would do it.


----------

